# OK, Here We Go!



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2021)

A young woman was so depressed that she decided to end her life by throwing herself into the ocean, but just before she could throw herself from the docks, a handsome young man stopped her. "You have so much to live for," said the man. "I'm a sailor, and we are off to Italy tomorrow.
I can stow you away on my ship. I'll take care of you, bring you food every day, and keep you happy." With nothing to lose, combined with the fact that she had always wanted to go to Italy, the woman accepted.
That night the sailor brought her aboard and hid her in a small but comfortable compartment in the hold. From then on, every night he would bring her three sandwiches, a bottle of red wine, and slept with her until dawn.
Two weeks later she was discovered by the captain during a routine inspection.
"What are you doing here?" asked the captain. She replies, "I have an arrangement with one of the sailors.  He brings me food and wine and I get a free trip to Italy ."
"I see," the captain says.
Her conscience got the best of her and she added, "Plus, he's been making love to me every day since we left."

"He certainly has been, and in more ways than one." replied the captain. "This is the Manhattan Island Ferry."


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 9, 2021)

Well worth the wait 

 sawhorseray
  Especially liked the lifeguard one! 
Jim


----------



## robrpb (Feb 9, 2021)

A lot of good ones Ray. I especially liked the Chiefs only touchdown in Tampa.

Rob


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Feb 9, 2021)

Calvins dad hit the comparison right on the head


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 9, 2021)

All very good ones Ray.  Especially the wrecked tile one.  Thanks for getting the week off to a great start!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 9, 2021)

Your tardiness is forgiven


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 9, 2021)

LOL !


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 9, 2021)

luvcatchingbass said:


> Calvins dad hit the comparison right on the head



You got that right.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2021)

Good stuff. Asking the Waitress for a " Quickie " didnt see the punchline coming. Cracked me up...JJ


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## noboundaries (Feb 9, 2021)

*I'm old. Laughed so hard I had an ooops!*


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 9, 2021)

Good ones Ray.  Yes......I have a problem.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm still crying over here...  nothing.


----------

